# [Eclipse@Linux] Fehler beim kompilieren



## Umut (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich verwende Eclipse unter Linux, und wenn ich versuche, folgendes zu kompilieren und zu starten:


```
// Projektname: project_java
// Dateiname: Test.java
//

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;
import javax.swing.UIManager; 

public class Test
{
    /*
     * Erstellt die grafischen Komponenten und zeigt
     * sie an. 
    */
    private static JFrame frame;
 
    private static void createAndShowGUI() 
    {
        //Erstellt das Fenster
        frame = new JFrame("HalloWeltSwing");
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 

        //Fügt den "Hallo Welt"-Text hinzu
        JLabel label = new JLabel("Hallo Welt");
        frame.add(label);

        //Zeigt das Fenster an
        frame.setSize(300, 200);
        frame.setVisible(true);
    } 
 
    public static void main(String[] args) 
    {
        /*
        //Diesen Code einkommentieren, um das Motif-Look-And-Feel zu verwenden
        
        //Versucht das Motif-Look-And-Feel zu laden
        try {
            UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.motif.MotifLookAndFeel");
        } catch (Exception e){
            System.out.println("Das Motif-Look-And-Feel kann nicht geladen werden");
        }
        */
       
        //Führt den Code im "event dispatch thread" (EDT) aus
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() 
        {
            public void run() 
            {
                createAndShowGUI();
            }
        });
    }
}
```


..bekomm ich die folgenden Fehlermeldungen:



> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
> at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(libgcj.so.70)
> at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(libgcj.so.70)
> at javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(libgcj.so.70)
> ...



und unten (bei Problems), wo die Warnungen angezeigt werden, steht dann folgendes:



> The import javax.swing.UIManager is never used	project_java	Test.java	line 7	1178804455494	17





ich hab bereits die folgenden Java-Pakete installiert:


> j2re1.4
> j2sdk1.4
> java-common
> java-gcj-compat
> ...




Ich hab jetzt keine Idee mehr, was ich noch tun könnte, um es zum laufen zu bringen..
hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen..



MfG
Umut


----------



## kleiner_held (13. Mai 2007)

Siehe in diesem Thread die Antworten von Wildcard.


----------



## Umut (13. Mai 2007)

danke, es hat geholfen  
ich musste noch zusätzlich Eclipse anpassen und den Pfad zum neuen java (sun version) umändern,
jetzt funktioniert aber alles super!!

Vielen Dank!!



MfG
Umut


----------

